# قطع المعادن ب المياه (فيلم فيديو ) W.j.c



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط .............:

http://www.flowcorp.com/waterjet-resources.cfm?id=360


Choose your media player and connection speed.

Windows Media Player: RealNetworks RealPlayer: 
-Dial-Up (56 Kbps) -Dial-Up (56 Kbps) 
-Broadband (256 Kbps) -Broadband (256 Kbps) 
-Broadband (512 Kbps) -Broadband (512 Kbps) 

اختر سرعتك 56 - 256 - 512 :63:


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي بارك الله فيك الموقع نفسه رائع ومن الواضح أن الفيديوهات التي عليه رائعة ولكن لم أستطع أن أنزلها فلا ينزل منها إلا ملف صغير للغاية ولكنه لا يعمل من نفسه أو على النت 
بارك الله فيك كيف التنزيل منه


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



أبو عبدالله السلفي قال:


> أخي بارك الله فيك الموقع نفسه رائع ومن الواضح أن الفيديوهات التي عليه رائعة ولكن لم أستطع أن أنزلها فلا ينزل منها إلا ملف صغير للغاية ولكنه لا يعمل من نفسه أو على النت
> بارك الله فيك كيف التنزيل منه




اخى والله انا فى نفس المشكله لازم الفيديو يكون online مش هتقدر تحتفظ به على الجهاز الا ببعض البرامج .
مشكور اخى عبدالله


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 يناير 2007)

مصطفى طربوش قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



------------------------------
مشكوووووووووور مصطفى:55:


----------



## علاء محسن علي (16 يناير 2007)

*تحية*

شكرا على هذا الرابط ونتمنى المزيد من كل الاخوة المختصين:13:


----------



## ahmed morshidy (16 يناير 2007)

الفيديو ممتاز
الموضوع ده لم اكن اعرف عنه شيئاالا منذ حوالى 5 ايام
ان شاء الله سوف يقرا عنه من خلال هذا الموقع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يناير 2007)

مشكوررر اخى المهندس علاء 
وطبعا عزيزى احمد مرشيدى


----------



## احمد مضر (17 يناير 2007)

الله يطيك العافية اخي ماهر


----------



## العرندس (23 يناير 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر .. اخي المهندس ماهر 

وفقك الله


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 يناير 2007)

انا حبيت اقول كل سنه وانت طيب يا هندسه وادينى جيت اوجعلك دماغك من تانى بردودى على مواضيعك


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2007)

بهاءالدين قال:


> انا حبيت اقول كل سنه وانت طيب يا هندسه وادينى جيت اوجعلك دماغك من تانى بردودى على مواضيعك



------------------------------
يا هلا ياهلا بس شارك معنا واوجع دمغنا بس وجودك معنا احلى واحلى عزيزى بهاء بارك الله فيك ..
:7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7:


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2007)

العرندس قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر .. اخي المهندس ماهر
> 
> وفقك الله



----------------------------
امين امين يارب العالمين مشكور اخى العرندس


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (30 يناير 2007)

احسنت وجزائك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد ابو زهرة


----------



## aw-eng (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....
اللي يعرف برنامج لتحميل هذه الملفات يخبرنا .... وله الأجر إن شاء الله ...


----------



## MDREAM (11 فبراير 2007)

يسلموا عالفيديو

بس يا ريت لو عندك وصلة للتحميل

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين جمعيا..


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed rafeek (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى


----------



## hamada_hassan_e (26 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى الساعى 
محمد رفيق
حماده حسن
الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

تشكرات افندم


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2007)

العفو يا خالد بيك
مبارك اخى جمال الدين الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يونيو 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ولكن مثل أخواني لا استطيع التحميل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرا استاذي المهندس ماهر الف شكر مجهود جبار ومعلومات قيمه فيديوهات تمام

شكراالف شكر
ولكن هل براده الحديد توضع مع الماء لكي تتم عمليه القطع ام ماذا يوضعوا شكرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 يوليو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> شكرا استاذي المهندس ماهر الف شكر مجهود جبار ومعلومات قيمه فيديوهات تمام
> 
> شكراالف شكر
> ولكن هل براده الحديد توضع مع الماء لكي تتم عمليه القطع ام ماذا يوضعوا شكرا



ردا على سؤال اختى الكريمة الاستاذة الفاضلة ريمون عدلي بعد اذن اخونا المهندس ماهر:
فان عملية القطع بالمياة تتم بدفع المياه من فونية القطع بسرعة 350 متر لكل ثانية وبالتالى فانه يمكن اضافة بعض من المواد الحاكة مع الماء ؛ اياً كانت نوع هذه المادة الحاكة وذلك للحصول على عمق قطع ومعدل ازاله عالى....


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الرابط


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يوليو 2007)

مصطفى بن الساعى قال:


> ردا على سؤال اختى الكريمة الاستاذة الفاضلة ريمون عدلي بعد اذن اخونا المهندس ماهر:
> فان عملية القطع بالمياة تتم بدفع المياه من فونية القطع بسرعة 350 متر لكل ثانية وبالتالى فانه يمكن اضافة بعض من المواد الحاكة مع الماء ؛ اياً كانت نوع هذه المادة الحاكة وذلك للحصول على عمق قطع ومعدل ازاله عالى....



---------------------------
تمام اخى مصطفى ومشكور على الرد ...
ونورت يا ريمون ... بقى ليك شعبيه حلوه فى المنتدى الموقر .. :55: :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## مهندس يوسف دسوقي (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز ولكن مش عارف انزل الفيديو من على الموقع لو سمحت ممكن تقلى ازاى انزل


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يوليو 2007)

مهندس يوسف دسوقي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز ولكن مش عارف انزل الفيديو من على الموقع لو سمحت ممكن تقلى ازاى انزل



---------------------
اخى الكريم اليك هذا البرنامج لسحب اى فلاش من على النت ..ضع الرابط به فقط وهو يحمله 
http://www.leesoft.net/downloads/fhsetup.exe

شكرا


----------



## مهند المالكي (4 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووور مهند


----------



## islam2a (24 يوليو 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا
شكرا لك يا بشمهندس


----------



## أبوفراس (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر لكم ..... اشكرك جميعا


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaan ya bashmohandas vedio hayal


----------



## DrClick (11 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن تحط كلمة kiss قبل كلمة youtube وتنزل وتفتح باي ميديا بلاير زي kmplayer


----------



## amir eleslam (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يوليو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً



****************
نورت اخى غسان وشكرا للمشاركه:55:


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله موفق اخوى كريم


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (28 يوليو 2008)

Eng-Maher قال:


> اخى والله انا فى نفس المشكله لازم الفيديو يكون online مش هتقدر تحتفظ به على الجهاز الا ببعض البرامج .
> مشكور اخى عبدالله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دلوقتي لو نزلت برنامج real player 11
المشكلة حتنتهي لانه عن طريقه تقدر تنزل اي ملف فيديو بســـــــــــــهولة 
وانا فعلا نزلت من الموقع ده 
وشكرا جزيلا علي الموقع الرائع والفيديو الاروع 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخى احمد وعندك حق فعلا الريل بلاير الجديد قادر على عمل الدونلود ........ شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

جزيتم خيراااا ...................


----------



## الأمواج الرقمية (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك عزيزي ماهر ، تقنية أكثر من رائعة


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا امواج نورت الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ابو ظافر


----------



## Eng / Ashraf Fayez (23 مارس 2009)

lمجهودات رائعة 
ارجو من السادة الأعضاء مساعدتي في الحصول علي اسم وعنوان احد المراكز للقطع بالمياة في القاهرة وذلك للضرورة القصوي
شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## المهندس المهني (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المقطع


----------

